# Most "Beautiful" horse photo-not the shiny beauty



## thunderhooves

This is not for the most gorgeous horses. This is the "beautiu=ful" ones, like of you and your horse jut relaxed and noticably bonding of somthing. Effects like edgeblur for a passed(dead) horse is fine. You must be in the pic. Older pics are also fine. I will post a poll somtime in Feb. This is my submission:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

This is mine. Gracie- Dutch Warmblood/Oldenburg cross 2007 filly and I.


----------



## dressagebelle

This was taken the first time I got her out, and I groomed her, as she hadn't been groomed in who knows how long. She and I had a moment lol. I say that she was finally relaxing, and thanking me for getting the knots out of her mane, and actually paying some attention to her. She's such a sweetie.
saphirame.jpg


----------



## dressagebelle

She wouldn't stay out of my face lol. She kept wanting to give me nudges and kisses. Not that you can tell that from the pic though.


----------



## ilovestitch

This is me and my paint gelding Stitch. Dont mid his crabby ears please, he hates pictures.


----------



## Gillian

Not a pretty setting, but Zu looking for some cuddles. I swear I had no treats! Ha ha.
He's such an in your face horse. :lol:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Dozer looks bored but this was sooo crazy for me to trust him enough to do this! When I first got him he would have walked right over me. On purpose. Now, he has some respect


----------



## Brighteyes

My old horse, Lola, and I having a little moment.


----------



## RedTree

here one of me and Buzz we had just finished a jumping show


----------



## Honeysuga

I had to break the rules.But I have a bonding picture of my gelding and my future little stepsister...








One of those sweet silent moments...


----------



## jadeewood

this is my filly, when this photo was took she was 5 and half months old, her name is lilly :d xx


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Can it be of my daughter and her pony???


----------



## thunderhooves

yes, it can. it can be of people that are family/soon to be family, but not friends.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Ok then. This is my almost 3 year old daughter and her 11 year old Shetland pony Teddy.


----------



## kyna

Oh my gosh, disneycowgirl, that is ADORABLE. 

Me and Cookie having an important conversation(or maybe a staring contest)


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

kyna said:


> Oh my gosh, disneycowgirl, that is ADORABLE.


Thank you


----------



## paintluver

Here is my dad and his girl Minnie on her last day. We were there with her all day.








My dad is a non horse person, but Minnie took such good care of him it was amazing.


----------



## Fowl Play

My daughter and her lesson horse "Romeo". He is a very affectionate, needy little pony. He _needs _love. She is becoming his Juliet. When she walks away, he starts to call for her and paw at the ground. If she walks back out of the barn, he sighs and calms down. When she goes to halter him, he nudges her and waits for a kiss on the nose.


----------



## mom2pride

Probably my favorite of my RB horse Pride...It's hard to believe it's almost a year since he passed...


----------



## Dartanion

I <3 my boy


----------



## RenexArabs

Here is Spencer and I  He is so sweet


----------



## ilovelucy91

Me and Lucy


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Does it have to be my pony and I? Because these two are best friends_









_Riot the goat, and Prince the pony(;_


----------



## Sketter

This is me and Skeeter, He always loves to rest his head in my arms. Especially after rides..he always looks like hes falling asleep.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

i have two, these are my two fav pics of me and my boys
Swoop and I at my trainers old farm about 4yrs ago









Petey and I at my new house, this was in Sept 09


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

This is an older pic, but I just love it. We were doing a "photo shoot" one day, but this pic wasn't actually planned. She just caught us in a quiet moment between the pics. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kashmere

Such gorgeous pictures!
I love how some clearly have that bond in them!

Please keep them coming people 
Love to see more!


----------



## dynamite.

Willow and I last spring. She always comes to graze near me when I'm hanging out in the field.


----------



## dynamite.

ilovelucy said:


> Me and Lucy


This is just beautiful!


----------



## thunderhooves

keep them coming! haha, watch me say at the end that "we're all winners" haha


----------



## damnedEvans

I have two photos that I like. 
The first one is me and Naomi, she is a very calm mare.
And the second one is me and Danut (Dany) my fav. horse. He loves to be tickled on his neck.


----------



## Elina




----------



## ~Freedom Rider~

Here's me and my filly Sweetness. She'll be 3 this April.


----------



## tseluyu dylan

*Vello and Dad.*

My father and my horse "Vello" almost a week after I purchased him.
Waiting for our classes to start, my horse would rest his head on my pa's shoulder.


----------



## horsesroqke

*Beautiful Pic's, everyone
Heres one of me and my tb 
Hope u like it sorry about the gay border lol.













*


----------



## speedy da fish

here's my Will, love this picture


----------



## dantexeventer

This is less 'beautiful' than it is indicative of our whole relationship - goofy! He reached out for a kiss, and right when I kissed his nose, he licked me! Hahah, he thought that was GREAT fun


----------



## Rio's Kabam

:]


----------



## Rissa




----------



## OdinsOwn




----------



## laurenlovesjohnny




----------



## kmdstar

Dream & I!


----------



## Appy Luvr

My "Darlin" and I  Completely NOT planned, she just came up to give some me some love


----------



## PaintingMissy

Heres mine.


----------



## thunderhooves

poll will be up in a day!


----------



## snazzydandy

It is amazing how one can bond with such a noble animal,, they can almost become one. I loved looking at the pictures and seeing all the love out there.


----------



## Lunachick

Here's me and Millie =) 
Sorry it's so dark








And again








And again! Sorry for so many, i couldnt decide


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Did I miss the poll?


----------

